# Futterboot



## Cool1997 (26. Februar 2011)

Hallo ich habe entschieden ein Futterboot zu kaufen.Ich will ein günstiges weil ich erst 13 Jahre bin . Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## minne6 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Was möchtest du denn ausgeben ? Bzw. definiere günstig .


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich bin 14 und komme aus österreich und ich kann dir nur davon abraden da es fast überall verboten ist .


----------



## Udo561 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi,
der TE kommt aber aus Deutschland , da ist es meist gestattet 
Gruß Udo


----------



## NickAdams (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Soll es ein ferngesteuertes Boot sein oder möchtest du selbst rausrudern?

So long,

Nick


----------



## Cool1997 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

ferngeschteuertes


----------



## Cool1997 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

so 200-300 euro


----------



## carphunter1678 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

das hier (link unten) passt in dein budget


http://www.wolf-angelsport.de/Futterboote-Zubehoer/Yaris-Trend-Micro-Baitboot-Futterboot.html


----------



## minne6 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ein günstigeres wirst du nicht bekommen. Wollte es mir auch erst kaufen, allerdings habe ich mir jetzt den Carp-Madness XXL als Bausatz für 379€ gekauft. Habe es soweit schon fertig gebaut. Es kommt noch ein FC90 Echolot mit rein und dann kann man auf meiner Webseite die Montageanleitung sehen. Wenn du also was vernünftiges mit 4 Liter Futterkapazität haben willst, dann kann ich dir das nur empfehlen...


----------



## Cool1997 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Okay danke


----------



## jens_88 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo, das günstigste Futterboot, was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist müßte das hier sein.

http://www.amazon.de/040300-Jamara-Futterboot-K%C3%B6derboot/dp/B00167QXK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298799430&sr=8-1


----------



## archie01 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



jens_88 schrieb:


> Hallo, das günstigste Futterboot, was zur Zeit auf dem Markt ist müßte das hier sein.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/040300-Jamara-Futterboot-K%C3%B6derboot/dp/B00167QXK2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298799430&sr=8-1




Hallo
Das ist aber eher ein Kinderspielzeug , als ein akzeptabeles Futterboot 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## G0PPAE (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

verkaufe mein Carpmadness XXL Futterboot bei Interesse einfach eine Pn


----------



## jens_88 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das ist aber eher ein Kinderspielzeug , als ein akzeptabeles Futterboot
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



Da geb ich dir Hundertprozentig recht, aber hier wird ja auch nach einem billigen Futterboot gesucht und für das Geld kann man glaube ich auch nicht wirklich viel mehr erwarten.


----------



## minne6 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



G0PPAE schrieb:


> verkaufe mein Carpmadness XXL Futterboot bei Interesse einfach eine Pn



Wieso willst du es verkaufen? Ich habe mir neulich eins zusammengebaut und muss sagen, ich bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## NickAdams (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Wenn du kein Bastelgenie bist, würde ich dir auch das Trend Micro empfehlen. Von osteuropäischen Billigbooten rate ich dir ab. Bevor du kaufst, kannst du ja eine Weile die Verkäufe bei Ebay beobachten. Dann siehst du, was oft gebraucht verkauft wird. Je mehr von einem Modell verkauft werden, desto mehr Besitzer sind unzufrieden damit. Aufschlussreich ist auch die Zahl der Boote, die als defekt angeboten werden.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lupus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,
mein Rat als Futterbootbesitzer Finger weg von günstigen Modellen!
Futterboote sind (warum auch immer) ein schwieriges Geschäft und alle mir bekannten Hersteller haben verschiedene Probleme!

Das Carpmadness scheint mir noch das Beste "günstige" Boot zu sein! Leider kann ich der Bausatzbeschreibung nicht entnehmen wie man das Futter ausbringt???? Sind da die Futterklappen schon dabei???

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## minne6 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Also beim Carp-Madness ist alles dabei, was man braucht. Die Futterklappe ist auch dabei und lässt sich mit einem Servo und Bowdenzug auslösen. Sie ist am Rumpf in der Mitte ( Da Katamaran-form) mit Scharnieren befestigt. Wie eine Falltür halt. Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Montageanleitung zu schreiben. Sie wird in den nächsten Tagen online stehen. Ich habe viel über die VOPI Boot gelesen und muss sagen, sie sind ziemlich gleich. Sprich Graupner Motoren, die gleichen Blei-Gel Akkus etc. ) Allerdings die Boote von Carp-Madness einiges günstiger.


----------



## Lupus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Das hört sich aber schon dananch an, dass man handwerklich etwas drauf haben sollte...

Wie bekommt man denn die ganzen LEDs  etc. so eigebaut das sie wasserdicht sind? Bei regen läuft doch sonst alles da rein?????#c


----------



## minne6 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Die Led sind einer Fassung mit Gewinde. Der Zylinder wird also in das vorgebohrte Loch gesteckt und im inneren mit einer Mutter fixiert. Die LED'S im Zylinder werden dann noch im inneren mit 2K Kleber fixiert. Ich lade mal ein Foto hoch. Handwerklich muss man nicht wirklich was drauf haben. Man sollte schon Bohren, Sägen und ein wenig basteln können... Aber das sollte einem Angler nicht allzu schwer fallen oder?


----------



## Notung (1. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hallo,
kauf dir ein Vopi,
da hast du keine Probleme!!!
Aber auch wirklich keine!!!
Natürlich gebraucht für dich!!
http://www.planet-vopi.de/
Gruß


----------



## minne6 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich glaube das er mit dem Budget nichtmal ein gebrauchtes Futterboot bekommen wird. Sie haben ihren Preis... Und wie gesagt, es ist meiner Meinung nach, nicht viel anders als das Carp-Madness


----------



## minne6 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Lupus schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber schon dananch an, dass man handwerklich etwas drauf haben sollte...
> 
> Wie bekommt man denn die ganzen LEDs  etc. so eigebaut das sie wasserdicht sind? Bei regen läuft doch sonst alles da rein?????#c



So Lupus, meine Montageanleitung ist fertig ! Kannst ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen, vielleicht hilft es dir ja ein wenig weiter. Gruß Simon 

Bauanleitung Carp-Madness


----------



## tigger8993 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kauf dir ein Vopi,
> da hast du keine Probleme!!!
> Aber auch wirklich keine!!!
> ...



Hi @all,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Fish-Master Extreme zugelegt und bin damit mehr als zufrieden #6
Natürlich sprengt das die Taschengeldkasse, :c aber es gibt ja auch noch FM in anderer Ausführung.
http://www.fish-master.de/shop/index.php

Für 200 bis 300 Euro bekommst Du - meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach - nichts Vernünftiges und vom Selberbauen würde ich wahrscheinlich die Finger lassen #d

Zu den meisten Futterbooten, wie Fish-Feeder, Carp-Madness, Carponizer, RT3 u.ä. gibt es bereits Videos - nicht so - zumindest im Moment - vom Fish-Master Extreme. Deshalb habe ich mir die Mühe und den Spaß gemacht und selbst Regisseur gespielt. Die Ergebnisse könnt Ihr bei Interesse unter:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EuEXEGrbYM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AnjKmdJn7g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eixi_xF21sg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLTlcm07QG4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btch7p4lIbk
sehen.

Bevor wieder Fragen aufkommen:
1. Nein ich bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit der Fa.!
2. Nein, ich wurde weder gebeten noch wurde ich angesprochen - von wem auch immer - , ob ich zu meinem Boot ein Video drehen würde!
3. Ich werde weder bevorzugt behandelt noch bekomme ich irgend etwas dafür!
4. Nein, ich habe keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten, weil es mein allererstes Futterboot ist!
5. Ja, es ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung und nicht mehr!

Ich liebe mein Hobby Angeln und bin mit Leidenschaft bei Allem, was damit zu tun hat ...und besonders dann, wenn ich hochzufrieden bin 

Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass es zu Zeiten, als ich mein Boot letztes Jahr gekauft habe, etwas mehr Visuelles gegeben hätte und ich hoffe, dass es vielleicht dem ein oder anderen hilft.
In diesem Sinne :vik:

Viel Spaß, mächtig Petri und einen schönen Abend #h
Peter


----------



## NickAdams (16. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

@ tiger8993

Danke für die Mühe und die Links zu YouTube. Das sind beeindruckende Bilder und Filmsequenzen! Mein Eindruck ist, dass das neue Fish-Master dem RT3 mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht sogar überlegen ist. Optisch gefällt es mir jedenfalls besser, da es nicht so eckig wie das RT3 ist; aber das ist bekanntlich ja Geschmacksache.

So long,

Nick


----------



## tigger8993 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi Nick,

gerne geschehen und es freut mich, dass es gefallen hat 

Mein Kollege hat letztes Jahr mal ein sehr günstiges (und ich meine wirklich sehr günstig) Boot bei ebay ersteigert. 

Nach 10-15 Metern (ungelogen) hörten wir gedanklich Mariah Carey´s "My heart will go on" - Titanic-Song,.....unglaublich und wir hatten nicht einmal schwer geladen. Der 2. Versuch mit nur einer Handvoll Mais endete innerhalb eines gedachten Strafraums. Der letzte Versuch - mein Kollege hatte schon den Fuß in Strafstoßstellung - verlief ebenso.

Kurz und gut - besser etwas länger sparen und dann was Vernünftiges kaufen, sonst ärgert man sich nur und das so genannte Schnäppchen ist meistens nicht einmal "einen Pfifferling " wert.

Früher hat mal ein Kollege gesagt:" Was nichts kostet, taugt auch nichts" und wer billig kauft, kauft 2-mal".
Ganz so extrem sehe ich es nicht, aber ein Fünkchen Wahrheit ist schon dran.

Allerdings sollte man sich die Boote auf Messen oder wo auch immer mal anschauen oder wirklich Foren durchstöbern und sich für jedes in Frage kommende Boot alle Vor- und Nachteile auflisten, denn die Teile kosten im Allgemeinen eine sehr gute Stange Geld.

Nun ja, dank des WorldWideWeb ist ja alles möglich #6

Viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Suche nach dem "richtigen" Boot und allen ein fettes Petri.#h


----------



## Alpinestars (21. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Habe gerade auf der ersten Seite des Thread gelesen, in Deuschland sind Futterboote fast überall erlaubt, das ist nicht ganz richtig die meisten wissen bloß nicht daqs es oft verboten ist.
Bei sehr vielen Angelvereinen steht in der Satzung "Das anfüttern ist nur mit Muskelkraft gestattet" die meisten Leute wissen das bloß nicht weil man sich die Satzung ja meistens nicht genau durchliest, ich wollte mir auch erst eins holen habe aber nach genaueren durchlesen der Satzung diesen Satz gefunden.


----------



## tigger8993 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi Alpinestars,

wenn es in der Satzung steht, handelt es sich doch wahrscheinlich i.d.R. um Vereinsgewässer, oder?
Wir beispielsweise haben es nicht in unserer Satzung stehen, da wir kein Vereinsgewässer haben und die Talsperren des Ruhrverbandes befischen.
Aber Du magst ja recht haben und der Tipp ist auch wertvoll, weil so ein Boot ja nun einmal nicht unbedingt zu Schnäppchenpreisen zu bekommen ist.


----------



## FISHHARD (25. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

...das Tripon von SH-Fishing, best Baitboat ever...eben High End Handmade..kein Kunstoff ode ähnlich..Handlaminiert etc.
..ist leider nur noch sehr schwer eines zu bekommen...

Bilder davon in meinen Alben..

Gruß sascha


----------



## minne6 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich will dir nicht zu Nahe treten, aber ob es das beste Baitboat ever ist lass ich mal so im Raum stehen. Ein Motor mit Ruder ist nicht die idealste Lösung. Auch die Futterklappe ist nicht von Vorteil, wenn damit Montagen ausbringen möchte. Zudem sieht es meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich schick aus. Für das Geld kann man schon was anständigeres bekommen. Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## FISHHARD (26. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

...jedem das Seine sag ich da nur...über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Nur wenn man selbst keine Ahnung von einem Boot selber hatt,weil man es nie gesehen oder getestet hatt, sollte mann sich doch lieber immer etwas bedeckter halten wie ich finde..Die Futterklappe selbst ist genial denn man kann beliebig lange Futterspuren mit ihr füttern da stufenlos fein regulierbar..nicht nur einfach auf und alle Murmeln fallen dann...Und zum rausbringen der Montagen verfügt das Boot selbstverständlich über 2 Release Schleppkupplungen welche sogar das ablegen 2 er Montagen/Ruten in einer Fahrt ermöglichen und sogar in unterschiedlichen Entfernungen wenn gewünscht !!!..
Und mit der Schraube und dem Ruder hatte ich noch nie Probleme da ich selbst nicht in völlig bis zur Öberfläche hin verkrauteten Gewässer fische. Es macht mir nicht wirklich Spaß wenn beim Drill permanent dann 8 Tonnen Wasserpflanzen mit an der Schnur baumeln..Aber z.b d. Tripon Evo kommt überall durch  http://www.myvideo.de/mitglieder/TriponXXX


----------



## tigger8993 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Nochmal Hi,

ich finde es immer wieder schade, wenn jemand, der anderer Meinung ist, gleich persönlich angegangen wird. |gr:

Ein Forum ist meiner Meinung nach dafür da, dass sich Interessierte eine eigene Meinung auf Grund der Erfahrungen oder Meinungen anderer bilden wollen und sollen. #6

Ich persönlich würde das "Speedboot" Tripon auch nicht als "The Best ever" bezeichnen, aber soll doch jeder mit seiner Wahl glücklich werden. :l

Nur weil ich andere Dinge bevorzuge, heißt das aber doch nicht zwangsläufig, dass andere keine Ahnung haben und sich bedeckt halten sollen. |kopfkrat ;+

Erfahrene Karpfenangler, so habe ich vielfach lesen können, nutzen beispielsweise die Releasekupplungen so gut wie gar nicht - manche nehmen gar ein Schlauchboot lieber als ein Futterboot. 

Ich würde mir mehr Toleranz wünschen und weniger persönliche Angriffe - keiner hat die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und wie viel Ahnung andere haben, lässt sich nur schwer bewerten.

In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende :q

Mein Fish-Master Extreme geht gleich wieder auf Fahrt 
Peter


----------



## FISHHARD (27. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



tigger8993 schrieb:


> Nochmal Hi,
> 
> ich finde es immer wieder schade, wenn jemand, der anderer Meinung ist, gleich persönlich angegangen wird. |gr:
> 
> ...




Muss da doch nochmal etwas zu loswerden...
Ich finde nicht das in meinen Beitrag jemand ausergewöhnlich oder schwer "persönlich angegriffen" wurde da jeder hallt wie hier ja auch gewünscht nur seine "eigene" Meinung kundtut. Und das war hallt meine. Ich finde schon das man wenn man sich negativ über ein Produkt äußert sollte man schon vorher wissen wovon man spricht/schreibt,aber egal.Ist wie gesagt meine Meinung.

Und ich meine schon das ich über ausreichend Erfahrung verfüge,was Baitboats und deren Umgang betrifft und was sinn macht und was nicht.Wie gesagt die Erfahrung kommt net etwa von ungefähr..

Absolute Super Top Boote :vik: sind außerdem die Modelle von Vopi und der Fishfeeder von Ralf Lindert,meine Meinung.Da macht mann echt nichts verkehrt mit..

Und übrigens ist das Tripon EVO (stärkste Ausführung) sehr schnell/stark wenn gewünscht..wie schnell man aber letztendlich wirklich fährt ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Das Modell lässt sich selbstverständlich auch stufenlos ultra langsam fahren versteht sich von selbst denke ich.

Zur Info..Die "normale Motorisierte" Version heißt Tripon Eco und ist selbstverständlich kein Rennboot...

...zum Schluß nochmal. Wenn sich jemand von mir "persönlich Angegriffen" gefühlt hatt,möchte ich mich hiermit noch einmal offiziell entschuldigen da dies bestimmt nicht meine Absicht war.:m
Nur ich finde was man schreibt..sollte schon etwas Hand und Fuß haben. Selbstverständlich hatt jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack am Ende und so soll es ja auch sein.

Nur allzu "überempfindlich", was das austauschen und posten betrifft sollten wir doch nun wirklich nicht sein..oder ???:c

Und mein "best ever" sollte man vieleicht wie alles andere auch nicht u wörtlich nehmen, es war auch eigentlich nur ein Ausdruck von mir der darstellen sollte wie zufrieden ich selbst mit diesem Boot bin...|rolleyes

sascha


----------



## tigger8993 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Hi Sascha,

dann geht es Dir - zumindest was die Freude und die Zufriedenheit anbelangt - mit "Deinem" Tripon so, wie mir mit "meinem" Fish-Master Extreme, was ich in meinem Video ja auch schon als "Baitboats at its best" bezeichnet habe :vik:...und das aus voller Überzeugung #6#6#6


Und...Gott sei Dank gibt es viele Menschen , die alle ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und das auch ausreichend - so oder so 

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist natürlich auch, dass Eigemeiers Erna so viel Erfahrung sammeln kann, ohne das Pusemuckels Anton nicht einen gleichgroßen Wissenschatz haben könnte - einfach eine tolle Sache:q

Schicken Abend und einen guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## FISHHARD (29. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



tigger8993 schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> dann geht es Dir - zumindest was die Freude und die Zufriedenheit anbelangt - mit "Deinem" Tripon so, wie mir mit "meinem" Fish-Master Extreme, was ich in meinem Video ja auch schon als "Baitboats at its best" bezeichnet habe :vik:...und das aus voller Überzeugung #6#6#6
> 
> ...



...der Fish-Master Extreme steht in den Video´s aber ziemlich wackelig  da,na ja zumindest wirkt es rein optisch so...Warscheinlich ist es zu  leicht und baut daher etwas zu hoch auf und liegt nicht,sei es  Konstrucktionsbedingt genug tief/stabil im Wasser meiner Meinung nach.#d

Auch von der Verwendung von modernen Lipo Akku´s ist wie auch meiner Meinung nach  eher abzuraten, da diese leider von deren Karakteristik her für diesen Zweck eher  ungeeignet sind.#q
 Das ist auch der Grund warum Top Boote wie z.b  Viper,Vopi,Fishfeeder alle sammt z.b.mit Blei Akkus (PB) laufen, da  diese eben nicht den unerwünschten Effeckt wie Lipo´s aufweisen und sich  plötzlich "schlagartig" entleeren.Ein Blei Akku oder auch NimH haben  immer noch die Eigenschaft sich nach einem kurzen Stopp wieder zu  erholen und somit das Boot ohne Probleme wieder sicher zum Ufer zurück zu  bringen.

Bei einem Lipo Akku ist dieses nicht möglich da dieser sich nicht  Erholen kann. Und sollte mann einen Lipo einmal zu tief entladen (pro  Zelle ca. 3-2,5 Volt) ist dieser sofort kaputt da sehr empfindlich.|uhoh:

Aber ansonsten ist das Fish-Master Extrem bestimmt auch "eine ganz tolle Sache" #6#6#6#6

PS:schade nur das es über keine Release Kupplungen verfügt.:c


----------



## minne6 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> ...der Fish-Master Extreme steht in den Video´s aber ziemlich wackelig  da,na ja zumindest wirkt es rein optisch so...Warscheinlich ist es zu  leicht und baut daher etwas zu hoch auf und liegt nicht,sei es  Konstrucktionsbedingt genug tief/stabil im Wasser meiner Meinung nach.#d
> 
> Auch von der Verwendung von modernen Lipo Akku´s ist wie auch meiner Meinung nach  eher abzuraten, da diese leider von deren Karakteristik her für diesen Zweck eher  ungeeignet sind.#
> PS:schade nur das es über keine Release Kupplungen verfügt.:c



Wie war das noch mit dem Bedeckt halten #q ??

Also ich gehe davon aus, das dein Boot keinen Jetantrieb, Backup System, 2,4 GHZ System usw hat. Der Markterfolg eines Produktes hängt auch davon ab, wie gefragt es ist. Ich habe in deinem Beitrag das erste mal von deinem Boot gehört... Wusste gar nicht, das es solche Schüsseln noch gibt ;-). Aber mal im ernst. Das Fish-Master Extreme ist eines der Besten in seiner Preisklasse. Da können nicht viele mithalten. Es kommt nicht auf Releasekupplungen an, die keiner benutz, der eine gescheite Futterluke hat. Viel wichtiger ist ist das Innenleben eines Bootes und da Trumpft der Fish-Master voll und ganz. Das jeder gerne sein Futterboot als "Best Ever" deklarieren möchte ist klar, aber diese Aussage hilft den Usern nicht, die sich ein Futterboot kaufen möchten und nach Fakten suchen.


----------



## FISHHARD (29. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



minne6 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mit dem Bedeckt halten #q ??
> 
> Also ich gehe davon aus, das dein Boot keinen Jetantrieb, Backup System, 2,4 GHZ System usw hat. Der Markterfolg eines Produktes hängt auch davon ab, wie gefragt es ist. Ich habe in deinem Beitrag das erste mal von deinem Boot gehört... Wusste gar nicht, das es solche Schüsseln noch gibt ;-). Aber mal im ernst. Das Fish-Master Extreme ist eines der Besten in seiner Preisklasse. Da können nicht viele mithalten. Es kommt nicht auf Releasekupplungen an, die keiner benutz, der eine gescheite Futterluke hat. Viel wichtiger ist ist das Innenleben eines Bootes und da Trumpft der Fish-Master voll und ganz. Das jeder gerne sein Futterboot als "Best Ever" deklarieren möchte ist klar, aber diese Aussage hilft den Usern nicht, die sich ein Futterboot kaufen möchten und nach Fakten suchen.



Ein Jetantrieb ist nun auch nicht immer das "gelbe vom Ei"da dieser sich gern mal schnell zusetzt,sei es am Gitter oder auch innen durch sämtliches Treibgut,Blätter,Pflanzen etc.
Ob nun Propeller,oder Jet..hatt alles eben seine Vor und Nachteile.|uhoh:

Und eine 2,4 Ghz ist heutzutage absolut Standard ! :vik:

Und ich wollte hier auch jetzt nicht weiter für mein Boot werben#d,nur um Misverständnisse im Vorfeld auszuräumen.
Ich denke das konnte man auch erlesen in dem ich mehrere Namenhafte Hersteller erwähnte die auch lange genug im Geschäft sind und wissen was sie da tun. Jahrelange Erfahrung ist eben oft nicht zu ersetzen !#6

Ja mein Boot ist noch von 2007 und immernoch Top in Schuß und funktioniert völlig Problemlos. Das sich in vier Jahren einiges ändert ist denke ich jedem klar..zumindest was die 2,4 Ghz Technik in Punkto Steuerung betrifft. Nur musst mal sehen wie oft so eine "alte Schüssel" bei z.b. Ebay zum verkauf Angeboten wird obwohl es so alt ist ??? Alt ist nicht immer schlecht und die meisten sind schlau und behalten das kleine Stück "Gold".Auch die anderen besagten Boote findet man net oft auf Ebay und co. Warum wohl nur ???

Nun ob nun Jet oder nicht Jet das muss jeder selbst für sich ausmachen...Bei den Urvätern, also z.b.Vopi und Fishfeeder wird z.b auch kein Jetantrieb verwendet auch heute noch..warum nur ???|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Und ich denke das mein Beitrag den Usern, z.Thema was die verschiedenen Arten von Akkus betrifft schon etwas beitragen konnte. Ist aber wie gesagt selbstverständlich nur Ansichtssache.#6#6#6#6


----------



## tigger8993 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> ...der Fish-Master Extreme steht in den Video´s aber ziemlich wackelig  da,na ja zumindest wirkt es rein optisch so...Warscheinlich ist es zu  leicht und baut daher etwas zu hoch auf und liegt nicht,sei es  Konstrucktionsbedingt genug tief/stabil im Wasser meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Aber ansonsten ist das Fish-Master Extrem bestimmt auch "eine ganz tolle Sache" #6#6#6#6
> 
> PS:schade nur das es über keine Release Kupplungen verfügt.:c



Tja, was soll ich sagen?
Ich finde, dass das Boot beladen sehr gut im Wasser liegt und unbeladen vorne sicherlich höher als hinten. Ich bin kein Fachmann, aber meines Erachtens ist das so völlig okay.

Zum direkten Vergleich Blei/Gel-Akku u. LiPo-Akku kann ich nicht viel sagen; der LiPo-Akku hat sich bei mir allerdings nicht schlagartig entleert und es ist immer noch genug "Saft" vorhanden, das Backup-System per Fernsteuerung zuzuschalten. Gebraucht habe ich bisher bei ebay noch nie ein Fish-Master gesehen, egal ob alt oder neu, was ja denn Deiner Aussage gemäß für die Qualität des Bootes spricht.

Ob Jetantrieb oder nicht ist selbstredend einerseits eine persönliche Entscheidung, die nicht zuletzt des Preises geschuldet ist, da i.d.R. ein Schraubenantrieb meist günstiger als ein Jetantrieb ist und Boote ja nun auch verkauft werden sollen und müssen. Außerdem gibt es Hersteller-seits auch bestimmte Vorlieben, als Beispiel mögen hier die Auslösemechanismen der Futterklappen dienen, die einerseits mechanisch, andererseits magnetisch ausgelegt werden - dies ohne Bewertung, sondern einfach von der Überzeugung der Hersteller abhängig. Da es bzgl. Akkus auch unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt, mag jede einzelne für den interessierten User wertvoll sein.
Wenn ich behaupte, das beste Boot zu haben, hilft das faktisch keinem User; er weiß lediglich, dass ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot bin. Wenn viele eine solche Meinung äußern, mag das eher ausschlaggebend sein, wobei immer Fakten zu Rate zu ziehen sind, damit ein objektiver Vergleich möglich ist. 

Eigene Tests, falls möglich, sind das Beste, weil man selbst sieht und mitbekommt, wie sich das Boot verhält, wenn dann noch die Technik stimmt und die ist bei Fish-Master zweifelsfrei Top - so steht es zu lesen und so berichten auch Technikversierte - dann ist alles "im grünen Bereich".#6

Zum Thema wackelig kann ich noch anfügen, dass es am "Drehtag" sehr windig war, ansonsten wie oben beschrieben.

Schicken Abend und viel Petri.#h
Peter


----------



## WallerChris (31. März 2011)

*AW: Futterboot*

Ich verwende Lipo's seit ca 2 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme damit--> werder im RC Drifter noch im Impellerjet.
Aja und in der Funke hab ich den Lipo seit dem kauf kein einziges mal laden müssen.....
Hab mir jetzt auch mal ein Futterboot gekauft.
Werde die Motorleistung auf Lipo mit der auf Pb und NiMH vergleichen wobei ich jetzt schon weis, dass midn Lipo mehr dampf drauf ist xD

mfg Chris


----------

